# Christmas gift



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I got a hook doctor, been wantin one for a while I hope I like it as good as I think I might


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> I got a hook doctor, been wantin one for a while I hope I like it as good as I think I might


U got me stumped bluefarmer.....

A sharpener for hooks.....? I had one worked quite well, don't however remember the name, bought it from bass pro....left the batteries in and you know what happened......

No more than I get to fish nowadays, a fresh pack of Hooks is cheaper.....the one I had would really put a point on it, tho....make an eagle claw penetrate like a Gamakatsu


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

If I could post pictures I would, it's a calf catcher on one end, and cow mouther on the other, made by Ritchie


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't know how to post link 
YouTube: The Hook Doctor


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The Hook Doctor:


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks moose


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That looks like it could come in handy. We went back to paste worming a few years ago and I can see where the hook would be nice to keep the head still.

Right now, one of us grabs a handful of nose and the other person does the chore.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Those calves were way too tame, can't get within 50 foot of ours with the Ranger or the four wheeler, not to mention no way in hell would I tune my back on momma. Guess our cows are a wee bit more nuts.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Those calves were way too tame, can't get within 50 foot of ours with the Ranger or the four wheeler, not to mention no way in hell would I tune my back on momma. Guess our cows are a wee bit more nuts.


That's what I was thinking....that ain't that calves Ma! Video definitely made for advertisement......NOT in the "real world".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That light colored calf he caught was not over a day or two old....with that in mind I think the catcher would work fine. I always tried to work my calves within the first 24 hours of calving....throw em in the back of a pickup to work on so I would not have to worry with mama.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea that looks like it could help out a lot. Either that or you try your hand at roping them. That's what I do with our green horses I train that I can't get in a corral. i have this one horse that just hates me for some reason... Well that's another story for another day.


----------

